# invito a probar bitcoin



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

Ya tengo el monedero, me informo como va , ¿pero ahora como empiezo a probarlo?

hace un año me invitaron a mi, gracias a ello ahora ya se como va.

regalo 0.001 bitcoin a quien me lo pida.
ojo listos, solo para el que no tenga ninguno.


1Fi6sReiP6GUPWnV49f6QxXRkT9VrHNTWZ

lista de regalos actualizada.

cagao ....0.001

eugenio 0.001

filibusthero 0.001


garga ...0.001

gurrumino...0.001

julia30... 0.001

maxmin  0.001

registradror 0.001

sota-de-espadas .....0.001

sirpask ...0.001

whizox ............0.001


----------



## sirpask (27 Dic 2016)

¿que es un bitcoin? Y por que vale tanto?


----------



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿que es un bitcoin? Y por que vale tanto?



tu lo sabes, pero de todas maneras te respondo.
la respuestas a las dos preguntas es, es el dinero del futuro.


----------



## sirpask (27 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> tu lo sabes, pero de todas maneras te respondo.
> la respuestas a las dos preguntas es, es el dinero del futuro.



Habrá que verlo. 

Yo solo digo que para cambiar parte de tu dinero fiducitario por BTC. Que menos que saber esas dos preguntas.


----------



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

el 99% de los españoles no saben lo que es el dinero fiducitario.
pero tienes razon, la obligacion de todo adulto es informarse de todo, y cuando lo sepas todo, empieza otra vez a preguntar.


----------



## racional (27 Dic 2016)

ahora puedes comprar btc con tarjeta en Coinify: Online payment with Bitcoin, Invoice and Point of Sale | Buy, Sell Bitcoin
aunque comprar asi es mas comodo no es el precio mas barato


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Dic 2016)

Es una buena iniciativa. Instalaos Electrum o alguna billetera "soft" y comenzad a desarrolar vuestras habilidades en el mundillo de las criptomonedas. Para cualquier pregunta que os surja, utilizad el hilo oficial de Bitcoin del principal.


----------



## Kalevala (27 Dic 2016)

Me interesa y quiero mi milibitcoin 

Que tengo que hacer?

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 17:54 ----------




candelario dijo:


> Ya tengo el monedero, me informo como va , ¿pero ahora como empiezo a probarlo?
> 
> hace un año me invitaron a mi, gracias a ello ahora ya se como va.
> 
> ...



10 characters


----------



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

Kalevala dijo:


> Me interesa y quiero mi milibitcoin
> 
> Que tengo que hacer?
> 
> ...



facilitarme tu direccion bitcoin.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Dic 2016)

Me acabo de instalar el Electrum ese y creo que me ha salido bien,¿ por donde te envío la dirección generoso y majete Candelario?.8:

Pdt. Los que estais forraos podríais seguir su ejemplo y estiraros con un 0,00.. pa los novatos, eso si que es wena promoción. 
Dios os lo pague.


----------



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Me acabo de instalar el Electrum ese y creo que me ha salido bien,¿ por donde te envío la dirección generoso y majete Candelario?.8:



aqui mismo,

debe ser algo parecido a esto.
direccion .
1Fi6sReiP6GUPWnV49f6QxXRkT9VrH NTWZ


----------



## gurrumino (27 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> aqui mismo,



18seXiy4XnXJu8h1xTtsuY6L6V1bdaNFfG

Una cosa, esta dirección la he marcado para que caduque en un día, ¿como podría acceder a ella para ver el monedero por ejemplo pasado ese día?, como ves, ni puta idea tengo jeje.


----------



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> 18seXiy4XnXJu8h1xTtsuY6L6V1bdaNFfG
> 
> Una cosa, esta dirección la he marcado para que caduque en un día, ¿como podría acceder a ella para ver el monedero por ejemplo pasado ese día?, como ves, ni puta idea tengo jeje.



guarda siempre la clave privada, es lo que siempre te salva de todo.


enviado regalo, confirma que te llego.


----------



## garga (27 Dic 2016)

Toma candelario, pa que te sientas generoso regalándome satoshitos, te juro que no tengo bitcoins 


1EJBq7dEWsNLMmjBU19HCVFdP1a2HUix76


----------



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

bitcoins enviados.


----------



## garga (27 Dic 2016)

Gracias candelario, es mi único regalo de navidad ahora a multiplicarlo por 100 :


----------



## gurrumino (27 Dic 2016)

Solo veo esto en el historial, direccion bitcoin sin confirmar .


----------



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> 18seXiy4XnXJu8h1xTtsuY6L6V1bdaNFfG
> 
> Una cosa, esta dirección la he marcado para que caduque en un día, ¿como podría acceder a ella para ver el monedero por ejemplo pasado ese día?, como ves, ni puta idea tengo jeje.



para que la caducidad? no le veo el motivo.

mira en electrum, direcciones, la direccion que me diste, pincha en ver explorador de bloques, y dime si lo tienes.

seguramente tardara algo en tener confirmaciones.
te saldra esto.

Bitcoin Address 18seXiy4XnXJu8h1xTtsuY6L6V1bdaNFfG

cuando los mineros lo confirmen podras disponer de ellos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> para que la caducidad? no le veo el motivo.
> 
> mira en electrum, direcciones, la direccion que me diste, pincha en ver explorador de bloques, y dime si lo tienes.
> 
> ...



Lo de la caducidad por que no sabía que marcar, por otra parte no entiendo apenas nada en ingles pero pincho en adresses y no me dice nada.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 19:09 ----------

Vale ya he visto la direccion pero no aparece exploraodor de bloques, pone balance 1 , tx 1.

---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 19:10 ----------

Luego investigo mas que me tengo que ir, gracias por todo.


----------



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Lo de la caducidad por que no sabía que marcar, por otra parte no entiendo apenas nada en ingles pero pincho en adresses y no me dice nada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-dic-2016 at 19:09 ----------
> 
> ...



tienes que pulsar el boton derecho del raton.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Dic 2016)

:Aplauso::Aplauso: ya lo tengo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Dic 2016)

Yo también quiero mi 0.001 BTC:

Esta es mi cartera (una de ellas):

1NB7ywEtv79wNpKFjHSmvA455RDxvhZZ8F


----------



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo también quiero mi 0.001 BTC:
> 
> Esta es mi cartera (una de ellas):
> 
> 1NB7ywEtv79wNpKFjHSmvA455RDxvhZZ8F



enviado, que los disfrutes


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> enviado, que los disfrutes



Gracias, aquí aparece la transacción pero dice que no está confirmada, imagino que debemos esperar unos minutos, ¿no?

Bitcoin Address 1NB7ywEtv79wNpKFjHSmvA455RDxvhZZ8F

Y una pregunta, ¿por qué motivo estás regalando dinero?

0,001 BTC es casi 1 $ a día de hoy. No es moco de pavo.


----------



## JULIA30 (27 Dic 2016)

Candelario yo tambien quiero btc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

398y4TkcZiowCnwXwsfy2TLXTC4uunKaJs


Saludos.


----------



## candelario (27 Dic 2016)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Gracias, aquí aparece la transacción pero dice que no está confirmada, imagino que debemos esperar unos minutos, ¿no?
> 
> Bitcoin Address 1NB7ywEtv79wNpKFjHSmvA455RDxvhZZ8F
> 
> ...



la confirmacion puede tardar, pero no te preocupes, yo espere hasta horas cuando hay mucho trafico.tranquilo.

y ¿por que regalo bitcoins?

por que hace un año me hizo falta que alguien tambien me regalara algo para empezar, 
y gracias a ello pude hacer pruebas.
quieras o no,es un fastidio que solo te haga falta una fraccion de bitcoin para ver como funciona realmente, y no tengas donde comprarlo.
gracias sr mojon .


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> la confirmacion puede tardar, pero no te preocupes, yo espere hasta horas cuando hay mucho trafico.tranquilo.
> 
> y ¿por que regalo bitcoins?
> 
> ...



Ya lo he recibido, reitero mi agradecimiento.

¿Dónde compraste tu primer Bitcoin?
Lo pregunto porque yo estoy interesado en comprar, y veo que en los Exchanges te cobran una pequeña comisión.

Por ejemplo Bitsquare te pide un depósito de 0'01 BTC para poder comprar algo y claro yo todavía no llego a 0'01 BTC. Lo que busco es algo anónimo, que no te pidan DNI ni pasaporte ni nada que me identifique como individuo.


----------



## maxmin (27 Dic 2016)

Me lo pido. Gracias.
1AuBX8YPLG7Jm1bNJzyYMhKWy5uwLvTF6A


----------



## PepitoFrito (27 Dic 2016)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ya lo he recibido, reitero mi agradecimiento.
> 
> ¿Dónde compraste tu primer Bitcoin?
> Lo pregunto porque yo estoy interesado en comprar, y veo que en los Exchanges te cobran una pequeña comisión.
> ...



Puedes comprar en localbitcoins. Te pones de acuerdo con un vendedor que esté cercano a ti y compras si quieres pagando en cash y no tiene el vendedor que saber quién eres tú y ni tú saber quién es el.

Otra alternativa es purse.io. Aquí el vendedor pone una lista de items que quiere en Amazon y tú se los compras a cambio de btc.

Ambas opciones tienen un sistema de scrow tanto para vendedor y comprador.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Dic 2016)

PepitoFrito dijo:


> Puedes comprar en localbitcoins. Te pones de acuerdo con un vendedor que esté cercano a ti y compras si quieres pagando en cash y no tiene el vendedor que saber quién eres tú y ni tú saber quién es el.
> 
> Otra alternativa es purse.io. Aquí el vendedor pone una lista de items que quiere en Amazon y tú se los compras a cambio de btc.
> 
> Ambas opciones tienen un sistema de scrow tanto para vendedor y comprador.



Lo de purse.io parece interesante pero veo que la gente aplica la tasa de conversión que le da la gana, no la oficial.


----------



## FilibustHero (27 Dic 2016)

La mía:
12RTtZ6oSeq6hroYyttz4kg71MnUU6Cura

termina en Cura, no es troleo:cook:

y todo seguido, sin el espacio ese delante que sale solo.:cook::cook:

ienso:¿Las cuentas bitcoin son como las matrículas inglesas, que las que forman nombres curiosos cotizan? 

1K thanx


----------



## gurrumino (27 Dic 2016)

Otra cosa que no pillo, al ver la cuenta que abrí en el explorador de bloques me abre la pag. BLOCKCHAIN, y la veo, pero si quiero ver el monedero me pide iniciar sesion y un identificador del monedero, supongo que hay que registrarse aqui para obtener ese identificador ¿no??.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (27 Dic 2016)

Por qué han desaparecido mis btc de mi cartera en multibit? hace tiempo leí que se guardaba en el ordenador o así, alguien sabe como va?


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

mensaje para todos los novatos.
por favor no mandarme privados, esta es una fiesta publica.

todavia quedan unos pocos, fecha limite el sabado.



muy importante para todos. lo importante en una direccion bitcoin es tener controlada la
llave privada, si es necesario apuntada en un papel. con la llave privada puedes rescatar tus bitcoins aunque te roben el pc, ni siquiera tienes que recordar la direccion(va incluida en ella)y puedes restaurar el monedero.Por lo menos en electrum que es el que yo uso.


tengo reservados dos envios a musu19 y juan garcia , para cuando se descargen el monedero.


----------



## sirpask (28 Dic 2016)

1Ffe48PqFZpZ1fRwBnEyDQ9Cup6Sg3P2ja

Una limosnilla por favor!!!


----------



## WhiZoX (28 Dic 2016)

Otra limosnilla por aquí pls 


```
1AtR2cAEVapj2M9XwfYBaFDVBfrqrJMhab
```


----------



## Kalevala (28 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> facilitarme tu direccion bitcoin.



Vale.
Como la consigo?


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

Kalevala dijo:


> Vale.
> Como la consigo?



informate sobre monederos bitcoin.

yo uso electrum.

te reservo un regalo de los ultimos que quedan 0.001 hasta el sabado.

cuando lo tengas claro me avisas.


----------



## Kalevala (28 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> informate sobre monederos bitcoin.
> 
> yo uso electrum.
> 
> ...



OK, ya esta 

Mi billetera es: 73d8c1b9-9e16-41a6-891b-d6d5c01963d5

Gracias por "forzarme" a abrir una billetera. Tenia ganas pero siempre lo dejaba para mañana 

Y gracias por el milibitcoin, claro!


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

Kalevala dijo:


> OK, ya esta
> 
> Mi billetera es: 73d8c1b9-9e16-41a6-891b-d6d5c01963d5
> 
> ...



la direccion tiene que empezar por 1 ,no se que sera el numero que me das.


----------



## FilibustHero (28 Dic 2016)

Albricias, lo he recibido....::

1.000 Thanxk por el 0,001 BTC = Gracias.
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Ahora no sé que hacer con mi capital.ienso:
... por cierto, mandar y recibir bitcoins cuesta comisiones, ¿verdad?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Dic 2016)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Albricias, lo he recibido....::
> 
> 1.000 Thanxk por el 0,001 BTC = Gracias.
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> ...



Si se envían de monedero a monedero no cuesta nada.
Sin embargo comprar Bitcoins en un Exchange sí lleva comisiones.


----------



## racional (28 Dic 2016)

cagao dijo:


> Desde que me descargue Electrum, que me lo recomendó "BlueArrow", lo tengo vacío, está demasiado caro para poder comprar nada.::



Cuando estaba a $20 tambien se decia lo mismo, que estaba demasiado caro. Igual si un dia esta a $10,000, entonces te parecerá barato a como esta ahora.


----------



## racional (28 Dic 2016)

Si alguien busca seguridad, este consejo de una web me gusta, seguro y facil de hacer, creando una wallet fria. La diferencia de los wallet creados online, es que aqui lo creamos offline, por lo que es imposible que la clave privada salga a internet, y pueda ser robada. Por lo menos es segura, hasta el día que se vaya a utilizar el wallet y haya que usarla para firmar una transación, a partir de ese dia dejara de ser una wallet frio, pero hasta entonces, si el wallet solo se usa para ahorrar es lo más seguro. El único peligro es que pierdas la clave privada. Se puede imprimir o guardar en un pendrive. Lo seguro es hacer esto en un PC limpio y sin conexión a internet, para asegurarnos que no hay forma que ningun hacker nos robe la clave privada. El paso 2 se deberia hacer un PC limpio, no el PC habitual, o un cd live. El archivo html de bitaddress se puede descargar de aqui tambien.







La clave publica share, seria como el numero de cuenta de tu banco que puedes dar a todo el mundo, y la secret, clave privada, la llave para sacar los btc de tu cuenta y que hay que mantener en secreto.

_Modo de ejecución:

1_ Entramos en bitaddress.org
1_ Descargamos la página en html y la guardamos en nuestro ordenador.
2_ Nos desconectamos de la red y borramos la caché del navegador y todos los datos privados.
3_ Reiniciamos el navegador y ejecutamos la página descargada, llamada bitaddress.org.htm
4_ Abrimos la pestaña que dice “cartera en papel”.

Después de la impresión se puede:
_ Aplicar algún tipo de adhesivo sensible a la manipulación en la parte superior de la clave privada.
_ También plastificar.

Si es posible, la clave privada de una direcciónPapel debe mantenerse oculta, por ejemplo mediante el plegado del papel que oculte la clave privada, de manera que una fotografía o fotocopia de la cartera no pueda revelar o replicar la clave privada._

Falta por explicar la parte donde se recupera el monedero usando la clave privada.


----------



## maxmin (28 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> muy importante para todos. lo importante en una direccion bitcoin es tener controlada la llave privada, si es necesario apuntada en un papel. con la llave privada puedes rescatar tus bitcoins aunque te roben el pc, ni siquiera tienes que recordar la direccion(va incluida en ella)y puedes restaurar el monedero.Por lo menos en electrum que es el que yo uso.



Recibido.
Veo que editaste, ahora lo entiendo mejor.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## eugenio (28 Dic 2016)

hola, yo siempre he sido defensor de la filosofía bitcoin pero nunca me he puesto a ello, esto parece una excelente excusa para empezar, me he instalado el electrum, se ha conectado a un server ¿?, ahora no se como sacar la dirección, en la pestaña receiving me salen 5 codigos.
A ver si alguien me echa una mano, tengo la version linux del electrum, por si sirve de algo.


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

lista de regalos actualizada.

cagao ....0.001

eugenio 0.001


filibusthero 0.001


garga ...0.001

gurrumino...0.001

julia30... 0.001

maxmin 0.001

registrador 0.001

sota-de-espadas .....0.001

sirpask ...0.001

whizox ............0.001
__

quien los reciba, que lo valla diciendo.


----------



## eugenio (28 Dic 2016)

bueno,me habeis obligado a leerme un minihowto del electrum, aquí dejo mi "receiving address":

1659hebXHfudevpEYPtiAFe9wd3FtvZa6Y


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

eugenio dijo:


> hola, yo siempre he sido defensor de la filosofía bitcoin pero nunca me he puesto a ello, esto parece una excelente excusa para empezar, me he instalado el electrum, se ha conectado a un server ¿?, ahora no se como sacar la dirección, en la pestaña receiving me salen 5 codigos.
> A ver si alguien me echa una mano, tengo la version linux del electrum, por si sirve de algo.



tienes que ir a la pestaña direcciones.
alli te salen unas cuantas , todas empienzan por 1 ,ejemplo
1NiEos4vnCtzKz6TzdUAtkv2W9X5k3Jkmm
abajo te salen las direcciones con cambios (ojo, suelen esconderse y no las ves)
situando e punteroen cada una de ellas y con el boton derecho del raton te da varias opciones. si quieres ver la clave privada tienes que poner la contraseña.


----------



## Registrador (28 Dic 2016)

Va venga yo tambien quiero:

1MqNGLBTgXAFXKgD3HtCayPCqaEkDoskFN


----------



## eugenio (28 Dic 2016)

gracias mil candelario, me ha llegado , ya soy oficialmente bitcoinero !!
con 100000 satoshis ni mas ni menos


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

ojo ultimos bitcoin

ultimos 3 regalos, para los primeros que los pidan,

sin contar 3 que tengo reservados para juan garcia musu19 y kelevala que les esta costando un poco informarse.si el sabado a las 12 del mediodia no lo consiguen , se los enviare a los 3 primeros de la lista de espera.


----------



## Kalevala (28 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> la direccion tiene que empezar por 1 ,no se que sera el numero que me das.



Este es el mail que me mandaron de blockchain:

Bienvenidos a Mi Monedero
Thank you for creating a Blockchain Wallet! 
Click the link below to verify your email and join millions 
who are exchanging value instantly and without intermediaries.
Verify Email
El Identificador de tu Monedero es:
*73d8c1b9-9e16-41a6-891b-d6d5c01963d5*
Darse de baja

---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 17:47 ----------




Kalevala dijo:


> Este es el mail que me mandaron de blockchain:
> 
> Bienvenidos a Mi Monedero
> Thank you for creating a Blockchain Wallet!
> ...



Si entro en mi monedero, hay una opción de recibir bitcoins:
me sale este código que empieza por 1
13obcFvTRGCbgTBHyw4CJ5AuhEhXisUnoB

Sera este?


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

Kalevala dijo:


> Este es el mail que me mandaron de blockchain:
> 
> Bienvenidos a Mi Monedero
> Thank you for creating a Blockchain Wallet!
> ...



una cosa es el monedero y otra las direcciones.

el monedero contiene direcciones, una varias o las que quieras.
el monedero es el continente y las direcciones el contenido.

puedes tener una direccion y no tener monedero, y tener bitcoin en esa direccion.

pero el monedero es la herramienta para moverlos.


no te preocupes, te sigo guardando tu regalo, necesitas mas informacion.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 16:51 ----------




Kalevala dijo:


> Este es el mail que me mandaron de blockchain:
> 
> Bienvenidos a Mi Monedero
> Thank you for creating a Blockchain Wallet!
> ...



siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## crufel (28 Dic 2016)

Supongo que llego tarde.


----------



## eugenio (28 Dic 2016)

candelario, no pagas tasas cuando haces las transferencias?
en el howto que he leído del electrum ponía que suelen ser de 0.0002 btc


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

kelevala, te envio lo tuyo.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 16:54 ----------




eugenio dijo:


> candelario, no pagas tasas cuando haces las transferencias?
> en el howto que he leído del electrum ponía que suelen ser de 0.0002 btc



si, pero soy rico.

en serio, si pago comisiones en concreto 4 centimos
creo que se puede hacer mas barato incluso gratis, pero pienso que es bueno para el sistema bitcoin, lo hace mas rapido y atractivo para los verificadores


----------



## Kalevala (28 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> kelevala, te envio lo tuyo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 16:54 ----------



Recibido, ya estoy en en meollo 

Mil thanks!


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

crufel dijo:


> Supongo que llego tarde.



no, pon la direccion otra vez ansioso.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2016 at 17:43 ----------

lista de regalos actualizada.

cagao ....0.001

eugenio 0.001


filibusthero 0.001


garga ...0.001

gurrumino...0.001

javi_lon ...0.001

julia30... 0.001

maxmin 0.001

registrador 0.001

sota-de-espadas .....0.001

sirpask ...0.001

whizox ............0.001
__

quien los reciba, que lo valla diciendo.
________quedan 3 para los primeros y mas rapidos


----------



## Javi_lon (28 Dic 2016)

Si no es tarde, se agradece el regalo.

15ZKEt1YkQ3VEUDudanvPHiDWfVLJZTnwB

Saludos


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

cagao dijo:


> Yo ya lo he recibido. Pero pone en el historial "Unconfirmed". Eso significa que esta pendiente, o a la espera de ser recibido?



pendiente de confirmacion, pronto sera tuyo


----------



## Registrador (28 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> pendiente de confirmacion, pronto sera tuyo



A mi me sale pendiente de confirmación tambien. Supongo que llegará pronto. 

Gracias _Amijo_.


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

Javi_lon dijo:


> Si no es tarde, se agradece el regalo.
> 
> 15ZKEt1YkQ3VEUDudanvPHiDWfVLJZTnwB
> 
> Saludos



2 años en burbuja?¿ningun mensaje?

lo someto a votacion.
si convences a tres foreros y me dicen que te lo mande, te mando el regalo


----------



## Javi_lon (28 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> 2 años en burbuja?¿ningun mensaje?
> 
> lo someto a votacion.
> si convences a tres foreros y me dicen que te lo mande, te mando el regalo



Soy lector habitual, pero no he participado en los foros.
Siempre me ha llamado la atención el bitcoin pero nunca me había atrevido a dar el paso, así que he visto tu ofrecimiento y me ha parecido una oportunidad para empezar.
Pero como veas, tu decides.
Si no pues tan amigos.

Un saludo.


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

Javi_lon dijo:


> Soy lector habitual, pero no he participado en los foros.
> Siempre me ha llamado la atención el bitcoin pero nunca me había atrevido a dar el paso, así que he visto tu ofrecimiento y me ha parecido una oportunidad para empezar.
> Pero como veas, tu decides.
> Si no pues tan amigos.
> ...



luego te lo mando.


----------



## Javi_lon (28 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> luego te lo mando.



Ok, gracias, te aviso cuando lo reciba.

He instalado Electrum, no es buena elección para empezar, te leí recomendarlo antes.

Saludos.


----------



## candelario (28 Dic 2016)

Javi_lon dijo:


> Ok, gracias, te aviso cuando lo reciba.
> 
> He instalado Electrum, no es buena elección para empezar, te leí recomendarlo antes.
> 
> Saludos.



es el que yo uso


----------



## WhiZoX (29 Dic 2016)

Recibido, tyty!


----------



## Javi_lon (29 Dic 2016)

Recibido, gracias candelario.


----------



## biempa (29 Dic 2016)

No creo que te queden, pero si aun llego a tiempo:

1FAzb9EgzpngApXecisjP63k2XMhtyH4u9

Sea lo sea gracias!!!


----------



## candelario (29 Dic 2016)

biempa dijo:


> No creo que te queden, pero si aun llego a tiempo:
> 
> 1FAzb9EgzpngApXecisjP63k2XMhtyH4u9
> 
> Sea lo sea gracias!!!



enviado.¿quien quiere el ultimo.?


----------



## FilibustHero (29 Dic 2016)

racional dijo:


> Si alguien busca seguridad, este consejo de una web me gusta, seguro y facil de hacer, creando una wallet fria. La diferencia de los wallet creados online, es que aqui lo creamos offline, por lo que es imposible que la clave privada salga a internet, y pueda ser robada. Por lo menos es segura, hasta el día que se vaya a utilizar el wallet y haya que usarla para firmar una transación, a partir de ese dia dejara de ser una wallet frio, pero hasta entonces, si el wallet solo se usa para ahorrar es lo más seguro. El único peligro es que pierdas la clave privada. Se puede imprimir o guardar en un pendrive. Lo seguro es hacer esto en un PC limpio y sin conexión a internet, para asegurarnos que no hay forma que ningun hacker nos robe la clave privada. El paso 2 se deberia hacer un PC limpio, no el PC habitual, o un cd live. El archivo html de bitaddress se puede descargar de aqui tambien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muy buena pinta. Y bastante seguro. Pero:

¿Cómo sabes el saldo de tu paper-wallet?
¿Dónde compruebas si te han hecho un ingreso? ¿o si ha llegado?
Incluso si te has hecho el ingreso tú mismo con el objeto de imprimir tu monedero y guardarlo en la caja de caudales, ¿como sabes si el ingreso ha llegado a buen puerto?... ¿mirando en blockchain.info?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## gurrumino (29 Dic 2016)

Jojojo veo que no soy el único que anda perdido . 
Trasteando me he hecho otro monedero en la pag. de blockchain y he intentado transferir de la dirección de electrum mi saldo a esta de blockchain, pues la de electrum se ha quedao a cero y en la de blockchain ha llegao una fracción con muchos 0, , madre mía que lio, como pa comprar ná jjjjjjj.


----------



## FilibustHero (29 Dic 2016)

A mi me gustaría comprar 5 o 10€ de Bitcoin para hacer pruebas. (Nadie aprende en cabeza ajena). Pero la verdad, no termino de decidirme en dónde. 

Para esas cantidades no me gusta la idea de hacer una transferencia bancaria. El pago con tarjeta de crédito lo admite poca gente, y los que lo admiten parece que no son de fiar (por lo que he leído). Comprar en una web de confianza, pero con sede social en Panamá... pues lo mismo. Mucho ruido para tan pocas nueces...
Y eso de quedar con un pavo en tu ciudad a través de localbitcoin, pues me parece como jugar a French connection:, aparte de que nadie va a levantar el culo de su silla por calderilla.

... en fin::


----------



## candelario (29 Dic 2016)

FilibustHero dijo:


> A mi me gustaría comprar 5 o 10€ de Bitcoin para hacer pruebas. (Nadie aprende en cabeza ajena). Pero la verdad, no termino de decidirme en dónde.
> 
> Para esas cantidades no me gusta la idea de hacer una transferencia bancaria. El pago con tarjeta de crédito lo admite poca gente, y los que lo admiten parece que no son de fiar (por lo que he leído). Comprar en una web de confianza, pero con sede social en Panamá... pues lo mismo. Mucho ruido para tan pocas nueces...
> Y eso de quedar con un pavo en tu ciudad a través de localbitcoin, pues me parece como jugar a French connection:, aparte de que nadie va a levantar el culo de su silla por calderilla.
> ...



¿conoces las tarjetas prepago de correos?
no estan asociadas a ningun banco .


----------



## FilibustHero (29 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> ¿conoces las tarjetas prepago de correos?
> no estan asociadas a ningun banco .



Sip.
6€ por comprar la tarjeta en correos.
1€ de comisión por cada recarga.
... me lo estoy pensando. No para comprar bitcoin, sino para usarla en general.

¿Y donde pillo BTC para comprar con tarjeta de crédito?.


----------



## racional (29 Dic 2016)

FilibustHero dijo:


> ¿Y donde pillo BTC para comprar con tarjeta de crédito?.



en coinify.com


----------



## candelario (29 Dic 2016)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Sip.
> 6€ por comprar la tarjeta en correos.
> 1€ de comisión por cada recarga.
> ... me lo estoy pensando. No para comprar bitcoin, sino para usarla en general.
> ...



10€ te vendo yo, si te fias de mi. ojo no me dedico a vender, de hecho no he vendido nunca, pero por hacer el favor.


----------



## racional (29 Dic 2016)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Muy buena pinta. Y bastante seguro. Pero:
> 
> ¿Cómo sabes el saldo de tu paper-wallet?
> ¿Dónde compruebas si te han hecho un ingreso? ¿o si ha llegado?
> ...



se puede ver el saldo de cualquier wallet en por ejemplo bitref.com, o usando la web de blockchain asi: 
Dirección de Bitcoin 1Meuxz6bswumD18zvkakEv5WBbcGHyMbGv
luego solo tienes que cambiar ese wallet por el que quieres ver.


----------



## FilibustHero (29 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> 10€ te vendo yo, si te fias de mi. ojo no me dedico a vender, de hecho no he vendido nunca, pero por hacer el favor.




Claro que me fío. Al contrario, te debo un mBTC
El problema es perder el anonimato en el foro (aunque sea con un solo forero).
Tampoco es que sean problemas existenciales lo de "perder el anonimato", pero de momento solo hago esto por _jugar_.


----------



## dcisneros (29 Dic 2016)

Probando, probando...
Aquí va mi dirección

18JA9xKz21zwi4PfJy4FnwBxUbHkACWEJu


----------



## Sebas12 (29 Dic 2016)

Pues ya tenía ganas de probarlo la verdad!! Voy a ver si esta vez me animo de una vez y prueba a ver que tal!!

GRACIAS!!


----------



## candelario (29 Dic 2016)

Sebas12 dijo:


> Pues ya tenía ganas de probarlo la verdad!! Voy a ver si esta vez me animo de una vez y prueba a ver que tal!!
> 
> GRACIAS!!



nada, a sido un placer


----------



## Emeregildo (29 Dic 2016)

Uy, aquí te dejo mi dirección:Baile::Baile:

1FGpZ91wDqTBfurLPCp8b2DAfyDxNsPp7r


----------



## Kalevala (29 Dic 2016)

Kalevala dijo:


> Si entro en mi monedero, hay una opción de recibir bitcoins:
> me sale este código que empieza por 1
> 13obcFvTRGCbgTBHyw4CJ5AuhEhXisUnoB
> 
> Sera este?



*Que alguien me explique*:
entro en mi monedero, le doy a la opción de recibir bitcoins y me sale este otro código:
1DVdnaii92pxxbSZLtQmK6W9ieSNhRQWZw

que es distinto del de arriba :S

Y yo no he tocado nada :fiufiu:


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Dic 2016)

Kalevala dijo:


> *Que alguien me explique*:
> entro en mi monedero, le doy a la opción de recibir bitcoins y me sale este otro código:
> 1DVdnaii92pxxbSZLtQmK6W9ieSNhRQWZw
> 
> ...




Puedes generar "infinitas" direcciones. Las viejas siguen funcionando ya que tu cartera mantiene las claves pero lo recomendable es que para conservar el anonimato vayas recibiendo cada pago en una direccion diferente.


----------



## Homer Jay (30 Dic 2016)

Otro que se anima:

1CTx9MgxYVJfjLDz86YRpf6C8ziXcco1Hx


----------



## Tranquillo (30 Dic 2016)

Gracias! Joder, cómo ha subido últimamente, no?


1FsgH4aFYLE79ZUJ4fRBzReqRh7LXomtdZ


----------



## candelario (30 Dic 2016)

lo siento, regalos agotados.

gracias a todos por la experiencia.



pd. si sube a 1000€ regalo otros 20.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Dic 2016)

Una cosa, alguien dijo mas atras que de monedero a monedero no hay comisiones, pues yo he pasado el 0,001 del monedero de electrum a otro que hice en blockchain y solo han llegado 0.00086656, osea que por el camino me han rapiñado algo .


----------



## michinato (30 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> lo siento, regalos agotados.
> 
> gracias a todos por la experiencia.
> 
> ...



¿Y si sube a 10.000€? 



gurrumino dijo:


> Una cosa, alguien dijo mas atras que de monedero a monedero no hay comisiones, pues yo he pasado el 0,001 del monedero de electrum a otro que hice en blockchain y solo han llegado 0.00086656, osea que por el camino me han rapiñado algo .




Cuando haces una transacción, generalmente el monedero te deja elegir la comisión que vas a pagar. La comisión suele ir en función de los bytes que requiera la transacción. Se supone que cuanto mayor sea la comisión que ofrezcas a los mineros tu operación será priorizada para que entre antes en la cadena de bloques y se confirme. 

En este enlace puedes ver una gráfica con las comisiones por byte y el tiempo estimado en confirmarse la transacción (en minutos/bloques):
Bitcoin Fees for Transactions | bitcoinfees.21.co

Supongo que tu monedero calculó la comisión automáticamente y te la aplicó. Lo habitual por lo menos es que te avise.


Veo que hay mucha gente jugando con BTC sin intentar informarse lo más mínimo. Preveo lloros y quejas a porrillo en el futuro por desidia de los usuarios a estudiar e informarse un poco antes de hacer las cosas a lo loco (como ha ocurrido en el pasado con innumerables cosas: virus, phising, SMS premium, etc.).


----------



## gurrumino (30 Dic 2016)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Y si sube a 10.000€?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Razón llevas amijo, yo voy sobre el terreno cual cabra suelta en nuevo risco::.


----------



## Homer Jay (30 Dic 2016)

candelario dijo:


> lo siento, regalos agotados.
> 
> gracias a todos por la experiencia.
> 
> ...



Bueno, espero que entonces respetes el orden de los que nos hemos quedao ahí a punto ...:fiufiu:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Dic 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Una cosa, alguien dijo mas atras que de monedero a monedero no hay comisiones, pues yo he pasado el 0,001 del monedero de electrum a otro que hice en blockchain y solo han llegado 0.00086656, osea que por el camino me han rapiñado algo .



¿Y cómo se las ha ingeniado candelario para enviarnos 0'001 libre de polvo y paja?


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Dic 2016)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se las ha ingeniado candelario para enviarnos 0'001 libre de polvo y paja?



Pagando la comision correspondiente. Son milesimas de euro.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (1 Ene 2017)

Me quedo por aquí para un futuro reparto bitcoñero .

Cosas de la vida, cuando leí este hilo, hace un par de días, acababa de hablar del tema de las bitcoins, que empece a investigar por el foro, cerveza en mano :rolleye: con un amigo que estudia ingeniería informática. Yo soy de carrera de humanidades y suponía que le podía interesar el tema de las criptomonedas y todo lo que conllevaba. A mi por la parte que me trae de geopolítica, magufadas y globalización y a el, sobre todo, por la estructura de algoritmos y procedimientos (para los que yo soy un negado).

Total que me he bajado el Electrum:

Electrum Bitcoin Wallet 

Pero me pide permisos e historias (no quiero cagarla desde el principio). Si algún forero caritativo, preferiblemente con buena capacidad para hacerse entender, me asesora en temas de permisos por antivirus y demás, mas que nada por no cagarla, en el siguiente con las claves o blindar un poco un futuro monedero bitcoin, le estaría muy agradecido. 

Saludos, buen hilo y feliz año.

PD: Al final he creado ya un monedero

1Gf5Dw9CqtuRocXrBkWdZibTSe9U627zMP


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2017)

Hola es aquí donde se regalan btc si subía de 1000?


----------



## Tars (2 Ene 2017)

candelario dijo:


> lo siento, regalos agotados.
> 
> gracias a todos por la experiencia.
> 
> ...



Venga , que yo tengo también receiving address 

1EDWBKrVHPaj5EUL8hiP2ECBtCknmKVkzh


----------



## orbeo (2 Ene 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Hola es aquí donde se regalan btc si subía de 1000?



Edito para poner el número y decir que gracias de antebrazo a nuestro generoso forero y que esto me sirve para empezar a practicar y ver de qué va todo esto.

1PTV7TdLP8uGEYWJNpFuxdzFWeAS553RyX


----------



## orbeo (3 Ene 2017)

El amigo Candelario se a olvidado de los pobres


----------



## candelario (3 Ene 2017)

pronto hermanos ,pronto.

no perdais la esperanza.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (3 Ene 2017)

candelario dijo:


> pronto hermanos ,pronto.
> 
> no perdais la esperanza.









Me autocito ya de paso.



Falango dijo:


> PD: Al final he creado ya un monedero
> 
> 1Gf5Dw9CqtuRocXrBkWdZibTSe9U627zMP


----------



## dcisneros (3 Ene 2017)

Habría que darle las gracias por animar a muchos a probar esto en vez de pedir como mendigos a la puerta de la iglesia.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Ene 2017)

La verdad es que es increible el nivel de raterío de algunos, mendigando por 1$


----------



## orbeo (3 Ene 2017)

Oigan que no es por raterío, que yo por ejemplo, no tengo ni puta idea como va esto del bitcoin.

Me he descargado una aplicación que SUPONGO es el monedero, pero antes de hacer una compra sigo informándome todo lo que puedo.

Recibir un euro (o un céntimo) como comprenderá no es la cuestión, pero ayuda mucho a que algunos vayamos descubriendo como va esto.


----------



## mamendurrio (4 Ene 2017)

candelario dijo:


> ojo ultimos bitcoin
> 
> ultimos 3 regalos, para los primeros que los pidan,
> 
> sin contar 3 que tengo reservados para juan garcia musu19 y kelevala que les esta costando un poco informarse.si el sabado a las 12 del mediodia no lo consiguen , se los enviare a los 3 primeros de la lista de espera.



Candelario como envias esas pequeñas cantidades sin pagar comisiones? Electrum creo que tiene la opcion de no comisiones pero no recuerdo, o usa otro?


----------



## xxxINDEPENDIENTExxx (4 Ene 2017)

Candelario yo tambien quiero

34k6J3DGdsY7GxK37PeGwfwP17nXTJi4sD


----------



## Elmasa (4 Ene 2017)

habra que informarse


----------



## Kalevala (4 Ene 2017)

Como no encuentro el post gordo del bitcoin, lo pregunto aquí:
cuantos bitcoin hay ya minados?

Asi, sabiendo el precio, podemos saber la cantidad de dinero que representa.


----------



## Tin Rope (4 Ene 2017)

Kalevala dijo:


> Como no encuentro el post gordo del bitcoin, lo pregunto aquí:
> cuantos bitcoin hay ya minados?
> 
> Asi, sabiendo el precio, podemos saber la cantidad de dinero que representa.



16,081,975 BTC minados 







17,182,625,369$ capitalización.


----------



## vilin (4 Ene 2017)

Holaa, yo quiero el bitcoin. ¿Qué hay que hacer? Manual para idiotas please xd.


Con el electrum me acaba de crear la siguiente dirección: 1PGCw6oKQNown7cHXoX1BA3kMaizXz192X

Creo que estará bien. Si recibo algo bienvenido será xd.


----------



## Baalbek (4 Ene 2017)

Bueno, pues ahí va la mía ;-) 1rbfwK4mjbxV3YEvHfwBK5TxqTxhgq4xn

Thanks


----------



## Kalevala (4 Ene 2017)

quebractubre dijo:


> 16,081,975 BTC minados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!

Buscando por ahi, leo que el dinero total del mundo (M0) es de 5 trillions americanos, o sea 5 billones europeos = 5.000.000.000.000$
Si el bitcoin busca sustituir todo el dinero físico del mundo (M0) aun le faltaría subir 300 veces (un 30000%) o lo que es lo mismo a 300.000$ cada BTC.

Aun hay margen para invertir!


----------



## Tin Rope (4 Ene 2017)

Kalevala dijo:


> Thanks!
> 
> Buscando por ahi, leo que el dinero total del mundo (M0) es de 5 trillions americanos, o sea 5 billones europeos = 5.000.000.000.000$
> Si el bitcoin busca sustituir todo el dinero físico del mundo (M0) aun le faltaría subir 300 veces (un 30000%) o lo que es lo mismo a 300.000$ cada BTC.
> ...



Pues date cuenta que el bitcoin está llamado a sustituir no sólo el M0 sino todo el conjunto de apuntes contables y otros títulos que comprenden la m1, m2 y m3 y m4






Haz tus las cuentas que a mi me da la risa


----------



## observador84 (4 Ene 2017)

candelario dijo:


> pronto hermanos ,pronto.
> 
> no perdais la esperanza.



Buenas! 
Estoy iniciándome en esto del bitcoin. Acabo de descargarme el Electrum
Aquí va otra dirección donde sería muy bien recibido el donativo 
gracias anticipadas!
saludos

1GGoY3bPJLwuPb4dyKHznd15gZBYDUkkKL


----------



## ojo (4 Ene 2017)

no entiendo pero si regalas,please 19wcxPoJ19ysJLgsMMpgmgxkLfYoK11jbc


----------



## racional (4 Ene 2017)

quebractubre dijo:


> Pues date cuenta que el bitcoin está llamado a sustituir no sólo el M0 sino todo el conjunto de apuntes contables y otros títulos que comprenden la m1, m2 y m3 y m4



No, el bitcoin es más una reserva de valor como el oro, para la compra diaria no es practico.


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Ene 2017)

dame argo payoooo!!!!


```
1P4urhAzpMZEzjcu4wVSjaRQLpr2YVCPNL
```


----------



## rujtt (5 Ene 2017)

Yo quiero 



34t4toFDt4MMiEshZJzepoe3tPk2ovcZd1


----------



## Ivanvpx (5 Ene 2017)

bitcoin: 

1PBKff2CmsKhGT7qnAnSnnLp57J2FP5ynD

Gracias

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (5 Ene 2017)

candelario dijo:


> tu lo sabes, pero de todas maneras te respondo.
> la respuestas a las dos preguntas es, es el dinero del futuro.



Será el dinero del futuro gracias al interés de los que nos manipulan y pastorean y a personas como tú, que encima incentivan al resto a "pasar por el aro" que quieren que pasemos.

Si por mí fuera, el bit coin, se iba a comer lo que se comió Mahoma.....


----------



## candelario (5 Ene 2017)

Fede70 dijo:


> Será el dinero del futuro gracias al interés de los que nos manipulan y pastorean y a personas como tú, que encima incentivan al resto a "pasar por el aro" que quieren que pasemos.
> 
> Si por mí fuera, el bit coin, se iba a comer lo que se comió Mahoma.....



menos mal que solo los regalo, si los llego a cobrar me crucificas

yo solo invito a que la gente a que se informe, ni vendo ni sermoneo.

se supone que somos adultos, que cada uno saque conclusiones.

algunos creen en otras cosas.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (5 Ene 2017)

Por ahora seguiré viéndolo desde la barrera, gracias.

Bitcoin price, January 5, 2017 - Business Insider


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Ene 2017)

candelario dijo:


> menos mal que solo los regalo, si los llego a cobrar me crucificas
> 
> yo solo invito a que la gente a que se informe, ni vendo ni sermoneo.
> 
> ...



Por mi parte, a caballo regalado no le mires el diente. Mi wallet es: 


```
1LLw7aKJNZFoWiaJfy9DfY7P4VEmLNZ7hG
```
Si todavía hay milicoins disponibles muchas gracias generoso. Y si no los hay, gracias por la iniciativa igualmente.


----------



## susanojuicio (5 Ene 2017)

Hoy he empezado con bitcoins.

No se muy bien como va pero mi cartera tiene el nombre de


```
3K3AudfubRXH1w3imzWjbLuQTUJdieb8qd
```
Se pueden comprar Bitcoins con Paypal?


----------



## janchy (5 Ene 2017)

Me acabo de hacer una cartera de electrum, si a alguien le sobra algún cacho de trozo de BTC, que me lo envie a ver si llega. Gracias.

1AzUp7GVzGEXuJyxe7rsrhFsaL7nVPedYk


(si acaso pongo la direccion...:o)


----------



## Disfrutad lo cagado (5 Ene 2017)

candelario dijo:


> menos mal que solo los regalo, si los llego a cobrar me crucificas
> 
> yo solo invito a que la gente a que se informe, ni vendo ni sermoneo.
> 
> ...



No te lo tomes a mal compañero, no te crucifico, como tú mismo dices, algunos creemos en otras cosas.

También lo dices tú, que sólo "invitas", y como yo creo en otras cosas pues pongo unos ejemplos: las casas de apuestas online también "invitan" la primera jugada, por norma general, siempre te "invitan" al primer cigarrillo, incluso te "invitan" a la primera copa y hasta te "invitan" a la primera raya, lo cual no quiere decir que quien "invita" me esté regalando nada o sea un bendito santo, muy al contrario, me está creando un hábito del cual en una u otra medida el que "invita" se va a servir o lucrar en un futuro.

Mientras no me demuestren lo contrario y a mi edad ya, seguiré creyendo en otras cosas, que aquí nadie "invita" sin una intención posterior de lucro o cualquier interés oculto.

Espero que en tu caso sea distinto, que no digo que no lo sea, con lo cual no te sientas ofendido por los ejemplos expuestos.

Salud y billetes de 500.


----------



## manubar (5 Ene 2017)

Hola amigo! No hay mejor manera de introducir a alguien en un tema que incentivándolo. 

Me acabo de instalar Electrum, ahí va mi Receiving address:

16scyGCbFmv9hDxsbQxM6qGwtxA5pUHSgw

Gracias!


----------



## tfq (5 Ene 2017)

```
3D64rn9PY5r8kLqWpdUeUmmma1unojS3iC
```


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2017)

Editado que me había confundido d e hilo :


----------



## cris77 (6 Ene 2017)

Creo que vale la pena, yo desperdicie una gran oportunidad hace unos años.
Si podes sacar provecho a la volatidad, vas a ganar mucho dinero.


----------



## racional (6 Ene 2017)

cris77 dijo:


> Creo que vale la pena, yo desperdicie una gran oportunidad hace unos años.
> Si podes sacar provecho a la volatidad, vas a ganar mucho dinero.



Tu y todos cuando no compramos a $2.


----------



## apeche2000 (6 Ene 2017)

una cosa ¿sigue vigente aquella historia de que la mayoria de los bitcoins estaban en manos de dos personas, que creo que fueron tambien financiadores originales de facebook, unos gemelos creo?

O la posesión de los bitcoins está ahora mas repartida?

Y por otra parte....otra pregunta....dado que el bitcoin es totalmente anónimo....como sabemos que se trata de un mercado eficiente? me refiero ¿que impide que un tio con mucha pasta...o mismamente un banco de inversión...este acaparando todo para dar el pelotazo, hundir el valor si le interesa, o cualquier otra cosa?

Algo así creo que pasó con el mercado de la plata en algun momento de la historia

Porque de las acciones sabemos en que grandes manos y fondos de inversión estan

pero ¿y con el bitcoin?


----------



## Mordisquitos (6 Feb 2017)

candelario dijo:


> Ya tengo el monedero, me informo como va , ¿pero ahora como empiezo a probarlo?
> 
> hace un año me invitaron a mi, gracias a ello ahora ya se como va



Buenas candelario, busco nutrirme de tu sabiduría acerca de monederos (wallets)

tengo BTC que compré en su día en Bitstamp, pero hasta ahora no los he movido a un wallet, siguen en el exchanger, el motivo es que en su día tradeaba pero ahora no tengo tiempo. El caso es que tras lo de MTGOX y leer cosas más recientes, me decido a moverlos a un wallet, ya que nunca se sabe si Bitstamp podría ser el siguiente en caer y no me convence tener ahí los BTC

He leído que Electrum es la cartera más recomendada, tengo unas dudas:

- Hay por el foro algún tuto para principiantes para echar un cable en el proceso de crear la cuenta y tener claros todos los aspectos de ésta?

- Se podrían tener en la nube? algo tipo dropbox o en el correo, obviamente camuflado y sin palabras que puedan incitar a pensar que contiene BTC. O mejor físicamente en el disco duro o un pendrive?

El motivo principal no sería tradear, aunque me gustaría poder hacerlo rápidamente si quisiera

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## candelario (7 Feb 2017)

*Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (X) - To the MOON!!!! - Página 65 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


estan hablando mucho de electrum en el hilo oficial, te puedes informar mejor alli.


----------



## enunrom (8 Feb 2017)

Buenas a todos!!!
Ayer instalé electrum pues voy a probar esta cartera y el bitcoin también con unas faucets primero y si llega el caso invertir algo de pasta.
Si alguien quiere invitarme a unos Mbtc

1MMo7XtwFTCv5tcheK3Bt5GV9zNL27CFz3

Gracias.


----------



## olestalkyn (8 Feb 2017)

Aprendiendo, que es gerundio

19Qnf5gVDmTpwBKe6EwrNbt8EEYXDLZ9ss

Gracias por el "empujoncito", lleve este aparejado nanoBTCs o no


----------



## siei (10 Feb 2017)

Sigue vigente el regalo de Bitcoins??


----------



## luis2431 (11 Feb 2017)

Buenas, me cree una cuenta aqui hace años para bitcoins pero no llegue a nada. Sigue vigente los regalos? Me estoy leyendo el hilo de bitcoins para empezar a meterle mano

P.D_ Mi cartera: 1G4HkiFEvCMSSodGNQyALynqWdiCmDk4T

No se por que se separan las letras

1G4HkiFEvCMSSodGNQyALynqWdiCmDk4T


----------



## michi_op_13 (13 Feb 2017)

*como consigo la clave?*

Ya me he creado el monedero y quiero saber lo que tengo que hacer ahora para conseguir ese 0.001 bitcoin

mi direccion es: 15o3B2LCHzg3rK1F1MxCdsrFmibBhmnXRT

un saludo , me parece muy interesante lo que estas haciendo.


----------



## candelario (14 Feb 2017)

L promocion acabo en navidad.
Gracias a todo por vuestra atencion.

Si de aqui a Marzo sube a 1100€ regalare mas.

SI alguien esta verdaderamente necesitado, que me mande un privado.


----------



## siei (13 Abr 2017)

Ha subido a más de 1100€... aunque entiendo que no quieras regalar más bitcoin, al final 0,001 bitcoins serán 100€ o más (esperemos)


----------



## olestalkyn (14 Abr 2017)

candelario dijo:


> L promocion acabo en navidad.
> Gracias a todo por vuestra atencion.
> 
> Si de aqui a Marzo sube a 1100€ regalare mas.
> ...



Como ya dije, agradecerte de nuevo el que me lanzase, después de un par de años remoloneando, al mundo "crypto monetario". Ya he descubierto que los faucets son un coñazo y que minar dash en una pool casi no merece la pena (cpuminer con ordenador normalito)



olestalkyn dijo:


> Aprendiendo, que es gerundio
> 
> 19Qnf5gVDmTpwBKe6EwrNbt8EEYXDLZ9ss
> 
> Gracias por el "empujoncito", lleve este aparejado nanoBTCs o no


----------



## racional (17 Abr 2017)

siei dijo:


> Ha subido a más de 1100€... aunque entiendo que no quieras regalar más bitcoin, al final 0,001 bitcoins serán 100€ o más (esperemos)



No seas tacaño, mete más, que algunos dicen que cada bitcoin valdra $500,000 en 2030.


----------



## malibux (22 Abr 2017)

Ala, wallet creado que con otro programa que encontré no me aclaraba del todo, gracias por mencionar el Electrum éste. 

Por cierto, poner la dirección del wallet por foros, ¿no es algo inseguro? Por lo que veo parece que no, pero por confirmar...

¿Dónde compráis Bc? ¿Localbitcoins o dónde?


----------



## tastas (22 Abr 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Ala, wallet creado que con otro programa que encontré no me aclaraba del todo, gracias por mencionar el Electrum éste.
> 
> Por cierto, poner la dirección del wallet por foros, ¿no es algo inseguro? Por lo que veo parece que no, pero por confirmar...
> 
> ¿Dónde compráis Bc? ¿Localbitcoins o dónde?



La seguridad es algo que va por grados y nunca es completa. Publicar una clave pública que te pertenezca puede afectar a tu privacidad.
Es peor reutilizar direcciones aunque tampoco es un pecado capital.

Para comprar bitcoins, un exchange como kraken, localbitcoins o bitsquare. Lo más barato es pagar fiat con transferencia bancaria.


----------

